# [/etc/hosts] dziwne adresy znikąd

## Petherson

Witam, omylkowo otworzylem moj (ruszany raz na rok) /etc/hosts i ku mojemu zdziwieniu byl tam wpis, ktorego nie pamietam, zebym go wpisywal:

```
127.0.0.1       Blackacidevil

192.168.0.2     gravity.twi-31o2.org gravity
```

Pierwszy to oczywiscie moja maszyna, natomiast co to jest to drugie?

No to zaczalem szukac co to jest ten gravity i juz po chwili google wyplulo 

http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&q=gravity.twi-&btnG=Szukaj+w+Google&lr=

Pierwszy link z gory i mamy:

http://pc8.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/linux/1141465277/l50

To jest jeszcze pryszcz, ale jak wybierzemy na tej stronie jakikolwiek link to ladujemy na stronach - sami zobaczcie.

Prawde mowiac zastanawialem sie czy nie dac tego do humoru forumowiczow, no ale sam sobie tego nie wklepywalem do /etc/hosts............

od raku: poprawiony ort w tytule

//edit: Petherson

Ale jednego ukosnika wiecej w tylule to juz nie widac?  :Wink: 

Jak juz poprawiacie ludziom bledy, robcie to kompleksowo.

Pozdrawiam   :Very Happy: Last edited by Petherson on Fri Jun 09, 2006 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## milu

hmm - dziwne, bo gdzieś w hosts już widziałem taki adres...

```
~ # cat /etc/hosts      

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12:25 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1       mojhost.tld mojhost localhost

192.168.0.2     gravity.twi-31o2.org gravity

```

----------

## olejseba

Witam dzisiaj instalowalem gentoo na laptopie i mialem to samo, tez trafilem na fajne stronki  :Wink:  ale to wcale moze nie byc smieszne.

pozdrawiam seba

----------

## msch

nic strasznego -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-454149-highlight-gravity+twi31o2+gravity.html, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444838-highlight-gravity+twi31o2+gravity.html

instalowaliscie ze stage2-i686?

----------

## Arfrever

 *msch wrote:*   

> instalowaliscie ze stage2-i686?

 

W stage3-i686 też to jest. Ja tę linię bez obaw usunąłem.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Petherson

OO dziekuje, za odpowiedzi, watek potraktowalem informacyjnie i nie myslalem, iz w ogole ktos odpisze.

@msch instalowalem ze stage3, w stage1 nigdy tego nie bylo, stage2 nie instalowalem.

Co do wpisu to oczywiscie jak go tylko wykrylem to od razu wywalilem.

pozdrawiam

----------

## Alpin19

Ciekawe....

/etc/hosts

```
192.168.0.2     gravity.twi-31o2.org gravity
```

```
localhost etc # stat hosts

  File: `hosts'

  Size: 541             Blocks: 8          IO Block: 131072 regular file

Device: 302h/770d       Inode: 7231        Links: 1

Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)

Access: 2006-05-17 11:28:21.000000000 +0000

Modify: 2006-02-14 01:10:56.000000000 +0000

Change: 2006-05-17 08:08:29.000000000 +0000
```

----------

